# Salmonella Question



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't make fun of me for this question :tongue1:

I am still quite new to the raw world and I was wondering if there is a risk of salmonella poisoning to occur if a dog gets his ears in his food? (chicken to be more exact)
Hank get his ears in EVERYTHING, lol. They are so long that they actually touch his chicken while eating. Should that be something to be concerned about? 
How about if they decide to give you a kiss shortly after eating raw? (chicken)


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

It's a valid question, I have two beagle mixes with long ears that sometimes touch their raw meals, chicken etc., I started feeding raw over 3 months ago and no ones gotten sick yet, you could gently wipe down the ears if you were really conerned. I try not to let my dogs give me kisses for a little while after they eat, but on rare occasion Lola has surprised me with a french kiss (it's her strange talent) and I haven't gotten sick from it yet. I'm not saying it's impossible to get sick, I just think it's unlikely and as long as you're careful and cautious you should be at low risk.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Salmonella just isn't a problem with dogs. Don't worry about it. You can't avoid it. It's everywhere. One more thing. The inside of a raw fed dog's mouth is cleaner than a kibble dog's mouth. You can tell that by the teeth/gums. I don't worry about salmonella even for myself. I don't always wash my hands after feeding the dogs and handling their meat. I usually just rense the grease off my finger tips and dry on a paper towel and thats it. After 9 years of feeding raw, you stop worrying about a lot of things. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i just read that the desk at your office has more germs than a toilet seat......

we have staff aureus on our skin....dogs have germs...we have germs....unless you live in a hyperbaric chamber...you live with germs, no matter how much febreze you use.....

you can tie your dogs ears above his head when he eats.....simply because if food gets on his ears, eventually it will smell from being old food...so it will keep his ears clean...but dangerous to you? 

nah, let him kiss, kiss, kiss....isn't that what dogs were made to do? : )


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

magicre said:


> you can tie your dogs ears above his head when he eats.....simply because if food gets on his ears, eventually it will smell from being old food...so it will keep his ears clean...but dangerous to you?



I just about almost fell off my chair! I got a mental picture of Hank with his ears tied up like a bun on his head, LOL


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Get him a snood!

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2268/1753833533_1e605f42dd.jpg?v=0


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I tie my poodles' ears up in scrunchies while they eat! I do it because their long ear hair is nice and blown out straight and as soon as they get fish oil and meat gunk in them it is nasty and then the ears get curly and chunky and icky.

I need to get a snood...


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

bumblegoat said:


> Get him a snood!
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2268/1753833533_1e605f42dd.jpg?v=0


OMG! I can just imagine Hank trotting around like a loon wearing one of those, LOL.

You bet i'm going to tie up his ears on top of his head and post it just for you magicre :biggrin:

If he doesn't mind his ears being tied up I will do that during feeding times. It will be easier for me to keep him clean.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

bumblegoat said:


> Get him a snood!
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2268/1753833533_1e605f42dd.jpg?v=0


Lol that poor dog! :lol: 

OT, you can always get some baby wipes to clean his ears a little bit when he's finished just to keep them clean as he can't really do anything himself with those, Kisses... Tobi is a kisses monster even after he has just eaten i don't really worry about it, if you have small children or infants maybe don't let that happen for a while after he has had some water to wash it down a little bit?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tyti said:


> OMG! I can just imagine Hank trotting around like a loon wearing one of those, LOL.
> 
> You bet i'm going to tie up his ears on top of his head and post it just for you magicre :biggrin:
> 
> If he doesn't mind his ears being tied up I will do that during feeding times. It will be easier for me to keep him clean.


please do that....but you have to also get him a snood and post that, too....that's the funniest thing i've heard all day....good one, bumblegoat....: )

maybe brownie will post a pic of her dogs with scrunchies...she's the one who gave me the idea


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

These pictures are for you Magicre, LMAO!!
I was laughing so hard that it broke the stay command I had the other dogs in. I was laughing so hard that all the dogs were wiggling all around me all giddy wondering if I was laughing at them!!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Awwww, Hank is too cute!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

RaisingWolves said:


> Awwww, Hank is too cute!


Thanks!
In the last picture he was killing his meal first. Out of all the boys that are on raw right now, Hank is the only one that kills the chicken before eating it, lol.

Oh and I forgot to mention that all three have normal poops now. So I am now slowly adjusting their portions to the ideal amount.....slowly


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

tyti said:


> Thanks!
> In the last picture he was killing his meal first. Out of all the boys that are on raw right now, Hank is the only one that kills the chicken before eating it, lol.



LOL, my mastiff pup kills her food too. She picks it up and shakes it a few times and then drops it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

got to give credit where credit is due. i think i read that brownie uses scrunchies on her poodles....there may even be a pic of it....i don't remember.....

but that is very funny and a great way to start my day LOL


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone know about cats and salmonella? My mom gave one of my cats a shrimp after new years and she got pretty sick, stopped eating and drinking and we had to give her sub-cue injections to keep her hydrated. I think it was salmonella. =/ 

Are cats more susceptible to it?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Magicre-I think I only have a video where they are eating with scrunchies on. Let me search...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

KittyKat said:


> Does anyone know about cats and salmonella?


Dogs eat carrion in the wild, cats don't. Cat's digestive juices are slightly less acidic than dogs but I have fed my cats some smelly meats before with no adverse effects. Sooooo ... my logical conclusion is that cats may be slightly more susceptible than dog but they can be exposed to it without problem.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

KittyKat said:


> Does anyone know about cats and salmonella? My mom gave one of my cats a shrimp after new years and she got pretty sick, stopped eating and drinking and we had to give her sub-cue injections to keep her hydrated. I think it was salmonella.


Maybe it was a shellfish allergy. Not uncommon in cats, dogs, and humans.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

JayJayisme said:


> Maybe it was a shellfish allergy. Not uncommon in cats, dogs, and humans.


She's had shrimp before without issue, in fact she loves shrimp. 

I'll just have to keep things in mind when feeding my cats. Must have been a bad shrimp or something.


----------



## WonderPup (Mar 23, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> I tie my poodles' ears up in scrunchies while they eat! I do it because their long ear hair is nice and blown out straight and as soon as they get fish oil and meat gunk in them it is nasty and then the ears get curly and chunky and icky.
> 
> I need to get a snood...


Can you sew? They don't look to difficult to make (and here I could be horriably wrong) I was going to buy extras at a dog show recently but they wanted waaaayyyy to much for them and they were all ugly fabrics. So I said forget that I'll make my own. Haven't tried it yet but it I am planning to soon. I'm sure you'll hear about how that turns out for better or worse. lol.


----------



## WonderPup (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't worry about my dog's getting sick eating raw but will admit to being worried about them spreading things like Salmonella around the house. I only have one eating all raw right now but I've got four more right behind him soon as that freezer magically appears lol. Anyway Owen has issues and is not a dog I can put in a crate right now (working on it) he is also not able to eat on the kitchen floor b/c he has trouble with traction (he's an older dog). I tried putting a thick blanket down but that didn't help a whole lot either. I was feeding him outside for his bone in meals but he was eating a few leaves along with the chicken leg and that made him sick. He threw up leaves several times yesterday. Today he and I had a big discussion about where he should eat and he thinks it should be on the carpet. I have a little one who just turned a year old and has had some medical issues. He was labeled as failure to thrive until just last month. He's down on the floor all the time but doesn't have access to any of the bedrooms (one of which is out "dog room") but Owen doesn't eat in the dog room. He ate his chicken leg on the carpet in the living room this morning :/ I've steamed with my steam mop thingy twice now b/c I can't help but be nervous about that. I will also admit to being nervous about the other dog's wanting to give the baby kisses right after a meal. I doubt he is in any _real _danger from them but I can't help but be nervous about considering the circumstances. I don't worry at all the my husband or I will get sick though I have had salmonella before and it wasn't great fun. It also didn't come from dog food. For my peace of mind I am going to have to find a way to keep Owen off the carpet b/c it is more difficult to clean. Plus as we experiment with different meats I really don't want him staining my carpet  He will leave his boneless meat in his bowl and eat it from there. I would rather he eat someplace the baby doesn't have access to at all but we're having to work up to that. We've only had him a week so I guess things could be worse.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I didn't know that about your baby...I am glad he is doing better now!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> I don't worry about my dog's getting sick eating raw but will admit to being worried about them spreading things like Salmonella around the house. I only have one eating all raw right now but I've got four more right behind him soon as that freezer magically appears lol. Anyway Owen has issues and is not a dog I can put in a crate right now (working on it) he is also not able to eat on the kitchen floor b/c he has trouble with traction (he's an older dog). I tried putting a thick blanket down but that didn't help a whole lot either. I was feeding him outside for his bone in meals but he was eating a few leaves along with the chicken leg and that made him sick. He threw up leaves several times yesterday. Today he and I had a big discussion about where he should eat and he thinks it should be on the carpet. I have a little one who just turned a year old and has had some medical issues. He was labeled as failure to thrive until just last month. He's down on the floor all the time but doesn't have access to any of the bedrooms (one of which is out "dog room") but Owen doesn't eat in the dog room. He ate his chicken leg on the carpet in the living room this morning :/ I've steamed with my steam mop thingy twice now b/c I can't help but be nervous about that. I will also admit to being nervous about the other dog's wanting to give the baby kisses right after a meal. I doubt he is in any _real _danger from them but I can't help but be nervous about considering the circumstances. I don't worry at all the my husband or I will get sick though I have had salmonella before and it wasn't great fun. It also didn't come from dog food. For my peace of mind I am going to have to find a way to keep Owen off the carpet b/c it is more difficult to clean. Plus as we experiment with different meats I really don't want him staining my carpet  He will leave his boneless meat in his bowl and eat it from there. I would rather he eat someplace the baby doesn't have access to at all but we're having to work up to that. We've only had him a week so I guess things could be worse.



Buy 1 or 2 big bathroom rugs and put it down in the kitchen for your old boy to eat on or, you could buy a large rubber mat then put a huge towel over that in the kitchen. Then, either way he's off the carpet and you can wash the towel or bath mat/mats


----------



## WonderPup (Mar 23, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> I didn't know that about your baby...I am glad he is doing better now!


Yeah, he as kind of early and he just didn't grow :/ They kept blaming me for not feeding him enough, I was nurisng at the time. Then they discovered it was something else entirely and put him on meds and it fixed it. He gained a pound in a week. Doc made a bad call and the damage was done as far as nursing went so we eventually ended up totally on formula by 8 mo. Not what we wanted but he was growing so whatever. He was born at 6 lbs10oz and at six months old he weighed less than 10lbs  Dem was dark days. Then at 9 mo he had a blood test for iron levels and he was low so that was one more problem. Arrhhh.... so much for natural parenting LOL.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

For our "old Man", we use a couple of those foam (I guess) square floor tiles. There the kind you can buy to use to "cushion" a floor for exercising and such. The ones we bought have a colored side (red, green, blue, yellow) and a grey side. We don't feed raw (yet) but this has helped him not "slip" while he's eating.


----------

